# Spurgeon's Morning and Evening



## JM (Mar 31, 2007)

Where can I pick up a leather copy, any ideas?


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 1, 2007)

Whilst not real leather the Met Tab sell one in imitation leather: http://www.tabernaclebookshop.org/products.asp?partno=SPUR09


----------



## Ivan (Apr 1, 2007)

ChristianBooks has a copy of _Morning and Evening_:

http://http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=500132&netp_id=360038&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Apr 1, 2007)

Here are a few. Google search the key words if you want more options.

Morning and Evening (Daily Readings) (Leather Bound) 
by Charles Haddon Spurgeon ($22.82)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Morning-Evening-Readings-Charles-Spurgeon/dp/1857921046"]Amazon.com: Morning and Evening (blue) (Daily Readings): Books: Spurgeon, C.h.[/ame]

Morning and Evening (black matte leather) by Charles Spurgeon ($17.50)

http://www.graceandtruthbooks.com/listdetails.asp?ID=1027&RP=/devotional/

Morning & Evening/Spurgeon Leatherbound ($27.50) 

http://www.reformers.com.au/cat14.htm


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 2, 2007)

Mine is hardback, and falling apart BTW. 

I've seen quite a few in immatation leather but nothing in genuine.

Evangelical Bible Bookstore might be able to get it for you.

http://www.ebiblebookstore.com/


----------



## JM (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks folks.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 3, 2007)

JM said:


> Where can I pick up a leather copy, any ideas?



Step 1: Go find a cow and kill it...


----------

